# погибайте, овцы



## pimlicodude

This is the passage from Solzhenitsyn cited in another thread:


> вот как тюменский губернский продкомиссар Инденбаум (тот самый, вызвавший ишимское крестьянское восстание), ничего не понимая в сельском хозяйстве, распоряжался (уже тогда, не в колхозное ещё время): что где крестьяне не выполнили полностью развёрстки по овечьей шерсти – должны ещё раз стричь овец поздней осенью (перед наступлением зимних морозов, *погибайте овцы!*), «ибо республика так нуждается в шерсти».


It seemed odd to me that this passage suddenly veers into the imperative, addressing the sheep. Maybe погибайте овцы really means "poor sheep", rather than, "why don't you perish, sheep?"


----------



## Awwal12

Well, it definitely doesn't _really_ address the sheep.  I'd probably describe it as the rhetorical imperative of sorts. Cf. "пропадай моя голова" and the like.


----------



## pimlicodude

Awwal12 said:


> Well, it definitely doesn't _really_ address the sheep.  I'd probably describe it as the rhetorical imperative of sorts. Cf. "пропадай моя голова" and the like.


OK, but I didn't know пропадай моя голова before either. Looking at context reverso, maybe it means "whatever the risk/my own safety be damned"?


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> "whatever the risk/my own safety be damned"?


Yes, like that. A high degree of desperation when there is likely no chance to survive - but, one has to make this decision - or, their own hot-tempered nature, or something else pushes them to that. With the sheep, it is the same - it is not an order but a sort of gloating "let it be" where one agrees with the outcome so that wants to bring it closer in desperation.


----------



## Awwal12

pimlicodude said:


> "whatever the risk/my own safety be damned"


Pragmatically, it's usually so, yes.


----------



## Maroseika

pimlicodude said:


> OK, but I didn't know пропадай моя голова before either. Looking at context reverso, maybe it means "whatever the risk/my own safety be damned"?


Also: Пропадай моя телега, все четыре колеса (same sense, but jokingly).
By the way, in the original text a comma is missed before овцы.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Там не только запятая пропущена. Если бы вместо имеющейся запятой стояло тире, было бы куда понятнее:
_(перед наступлением зимних морозов - погибайте, овцы!)_


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Там не только запятая пропущена.


Но она там и не ставится - см., например, "Бедность не порок" А. Н. Островского:
_"Эх, пропадай моя голова! Уж была не была!"_ (Source.)​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Спорно. С одной стороны:


> Не являются обращениями и не выделяются запятыми названия лица или предмета, находящиеся при форме повелительного наклонения, если она употреблена в значении пожелания *(«пусть...»*), например: _Приходи к нему лечиться и корова и волчица_ (К. Чуковский); _Всяк сверчок знай свой шесток_ (пословица).


Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXVI

С другой - является ли значение пожелания достаточным условием для того, чтобы не ставить запятые? Вот не уверен. В приведенных у Розенталя примерах, как и в вашем, есть не только пожелание, но и употребление необычной формы глагола (_пропадай_ вместо _пропади_), и пословица вместо обычного предложения, и подлежащее, состоящее из однородных членов, при сказуемом - глаголе в единственном числе. А _пропадайте овцы_ - предложение совершенно обычное. Я бы запятую тут поставил.


----------



## Kalaus

Just another example of similar use of imperative (from an old joke):
- Ты дверь на ключ закрыл?
- Закрыл.
- А на засов?
- Закрыл.
- А на цепочку?
- Нет, забыл...
- Ну, вот, заходи(,) честной народ, бери что хочешь!


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> А _пропадайте овцы_ - предложение совершенно обычное.


Да уж, на каждый день! 
Кстати, в оригинале там "погибайте".

Если серьезно, я согласен, что случай двойственный (и я считаю запятую в случае с овцами принципиально возможной). 

Однако замечу, что в данных случаях (про овец и голову) идея скорее не в пожелании, но в констатации обреченности, и заменить глагольную форму можно скорее прошедшим временем: "(Все,) пропали овцы!". Мне это напоминает по тональности фразу "Не сносить тебе головы!":



> *Не сносить головы *_(разг.)_ - не миновать несчастья из-за собственной неосторожности, озорства и т. п., поплатиться жизнью.


----------



## Vovan

Kalaus said:


> Just another example of similar use of imperative (from an old joke):


And another one: "Гуляй(,) рванина!". 
​_– Значит, если сестра в клуб, то сразу гуляй рванина?!_ _ Водка пить, земля валяться?! _(Из современной прозы.)​_Ну пока-то я свободен, – вздохнул напарник, – так что гуляй рванина._ (Оттуда же.)​


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Kalaus*
Мне этот анекдот тоже приходил в голову в качестве примера.



Vovan said:


> в данных случаях (про овец и голову) идея скорее не в пожелании, но в констатации обреченности


Главное, что в обоих случаях действительно преобразовать обороты, используя _пусть. _Но в случае с головой запятую никак не поставишь: она смотрится там нелепо. А с овцами - можно. Значит, ставим.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Главное, что в обоих случаях действительно преобразовать обороты, используя _пусть._


Я все же думаю, что это не столько к вопросу о возможном преобразовании, сколько об использовании императива в значении индикатива (_пропадай _= _пропадут _= _пропали_). Такое случается:

_Вы_ _все не_ _платите_, _а_ _я_ _за_ _вас_ _отвечай?_ (=буду/должен отвечать; Чехов, "Мужики")​
Что же касается обращения, то возьмите, например, фразу "Пропади всё пропадом!". Здесь в принципе нет обращения (и не мыслится).


----------



## nizzebro

Vovan said:


> "Пропади всё пропадом!". Здесь в принципе нет обращения (и не мыслится).


Видимо, потому что ко "всему" не обратиться в любом случае.
Я думаю, что запятую хочется оставить в "пропадай, голова" (даже если не "моя", а  общего плана) из-за того, что в её отсутствие непонятна роль "головы". Аргументом глагола она быть не может, и то, что остается, это составное понятие как "пропадай-голова", т.е. "секир-бошка". Чтобы не было коннотации с чем-то "нерусским", фраза, видимо, должна быть сильно устойчивой, и/или идти в синтаксисе как единое понятие, в роли второго предложения из одного сущ-го в координации - не знаю, как назвать правильно, но, как пример: "Эх, сейчас опять вместо зарплаты пять тысяч аванса дадут, и - гуляй рванина...".  (хотя, опять же, "рванина" - собирательное и редко используемое отдельно слово.)


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> "рванина" - собирательное и редко используемое отдельно слово.)


Вы будете, вероятно, удивлены, но слово «рванина» используется в языке в 4-х различных значениях, включая как одно узкопрофессиональное, так и прочие, используемые отдельно, и назвать его по этим причинам  редким не очень получается. 

рванина
I ж. Дефект металлов в виде трещин, надрывов на краях, ребрах заготовок или изделий, возникающий при обработке.
II ж. разг. Рваная вещь; рвань I 1..
III м. и ж.
1. разг.-сниж. Человек в сильно потрёпанном, изношенном, рваном одеянии; рвань IV 1..
2. Употребляется как порицающее или бранное слово.
IV м. и ж.
1. разг.-сниж.Негодяй, мерзавец; рвань V 1..
2. Употребляется как порицающее или бранное слово.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Вы будете, вероятно, удивлены, но слово «рванина» используется в языке в 4-х различных значениях, включая как одно узкопрофессиональное, так и прочие, используемые отдельно, и назвать его по этим причинам  редким не очень получается.


Я не удивлён, но с металлом я профессионально не работаю, а в остальных значениях слышал и использовал только "рвань" - так что слово для меня крайне редкое, особенно в сравнении с "голова".


----------



## nizzebro

А вот интересно, в "сгорел сарай - гори и хата", какая функция у "гори" и "хата" - как это всё определяется синтаксически. По смыслу, можно развернуть как: "Сарай сгорел. Хата, в таком случае, гори ты тоже." - но в исходной фразе структура совсем другая...

И вообще, в "Вася, покушай и ты", что такое это "(и) ты"?... Это субъект, или адъюнкт, или чего такое?


----------

